# Hollow Log Ice Chest ?



## brianpoundingnails (May 26, 2018)

After building custom commercial and residential cabinets for thirty years I semi-retired(mostly just tired). I started build log furniture to keep my hand in(or out). A friend of mine came home from Colorado with a picture of a hollow log ice chest. I said to myself, "self, you can do that". I would straddle the log with a chainsaw, slice off the lid freehand, the "hog out" the inside with the tip of the saw. Dangerous as h#%L, and the finish left something to be desired. I said to myself, "self, there has to be a better way". I designed a machine just for making these ice chests. It also functions as a sawmill(kind of). Take a look at the pics and I would love to hear your comments or advice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2018)

That is very cool, I would like to see it in action. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 26, 2018)

Pretty crafty!


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2018)

Cool, did you make that rig yourself?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2018)

Doood. 
That...
Is...
Soooo....

Cooooool.

That just made the list.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brianpoundingnails (May 27, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Cool, did you make that rig yourself?


 Yes. I designed it using 3-D solid modeling software and my own wetware. I spent six months making virtual and wood mockups to calculate range of motion for each operation, so I was about 95% certain that it would work as designed. After building custom commercial and residential cabinets for thirty years I was familiar with machine tools, CNC, production jigs and patternmaking so I applied these principles to the mass production of log furniture. I offer a lease of my blueprints so others
build their own. I designed it to be easy and cheap to build. It utilizes standard size metal and "off the shelf" parts. Because I already had all of the tools, I only have about $1400 in the unit(not counting my time of course, not that it's worth all that much). Go to dropbox link below for more pics and info. I am thinking about building a head unit for the lathe that could spin bowls and such. The live tooling cuts much better and more precise than using chisels as the cutting tool, and the slower rpm's allow deeper cuts. Those bowls that you make are very nice, and I saw a fellow at a craft show once that was turning wood hats( cowboy hats, bowlers, and such.). Thank you and every body else for your wonderful comments. Keep sawing wood and something good is bound to happen.

machine: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nr4yw91iv2hgdl0/AACv5-Unq_KSGyYK-2YHwWIBa?dl=0

furniture it can make: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pq9hfk8rqr7l416/AADQZxeku_HGeIBLpz4MeasIa?dl=0

Hands, Head and Heart(mostly hands)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mark. (Jun 16, 2018)

brianpoundingnails said:


> After building custom commercial and residential cabinets for thirty years I semi-retired(mostly just tired). I started build log furniture to keep my hand in(or out). A friend of mine came home from Colorado with a picture of a hollow log ice chest. I said to myself, "self, you can do that". I would straddle the log with a chainsaw, slice off the lid freehand, the "hog out" the inside with the tip of the saw. Dangerous as h#%L, and the finish left something to be desired. I said to myself, "self, there has to be a better way". I designed a machine just for making these ice chests. It also functions as a sawmill(kind of). Take a look at the pics and I would love to hear your comments or advice.
> 
> View attachment 147805
> 
> ...


Man, You got talent. I also would love to see it at work. Early on in my years as a Home builder a man I worked for told me that , in order to find the easyway to get a tough job done, put the lazyest man you got & put him on it & watch, He will find a way to do the job with less effort.not saying You are lazy, but Man You got it done. I love what You have done. Great Job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

